# Odd settings that work



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

I've spent a long time trying all sorts of settings with my classic and mazzer mini. Classic with pressure confirmed at 9bar, 30lbs tamp and grind adjusted to give a double in 28s tasted very sharp at every temperature (temp surfed, thermocouple thermometer on boiler) and dose.

After messing around the following oddball settings gives great smooth full flavoured results:

Same temp

OPV adjusted to give minimum possible pressure (just under 8bar)

Almost zero tamp (naked portafilter, good distribution ensures no channelling)

14g

Grind one notch finer so the machine almost chokes

Cut at 28s giving only 45ml

Does anyone else do this or had to do this? Coffee is Rave Coffee Brazil Santos but seems to apply equally to others.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you measure shot by volume or weight?


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Do you measure shot by volume or weight?


Volume. Given the odd combination of settings I may investigate further by measuring weight.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

narc said:


> Volume. Given the odd combination of settings I may investigate further by measuring weight.


Probably be able to work out what's going on better with weight.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds as if you are over extracting. Shots pulled by weight (mass) yield less in the cup than when pulled by volume but a richer/deeper flavour .

Try 10 bar static, firm tamp, and 1.6 times coffee weight for shot output. I have found using 16 gms for a double gives a reasonable volume by weight.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

narc said:


> Volume. Given the odd combination of settings I may investigate further by measuring weight.


I have to second measuring by weight. I was a bit of a cynic till I tried it and my shots came on a massively after trying it.


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a good primer on measuring by weight?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Weigh the dose before grinding (eg 16g beans) then weigh the cup after/during the pour (eg 25g). Is this what you mean?


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Weigh the dose before grinding (eg 16g beans) then weigh the cup after/during the pour (eg 25g). Is this what you mean?


Yeah and what I should be aiming for/how to achieve it based on the results I get


----------

